
Our Kids Drive Us Crazy Because We Treat Parenting Like a Job - spockz
https://medium.com/s/story/our-kids-drive-us-crazy-because-we-treat-parenting-like-a-job-fe9472b1ed7b
======
chriselles
Kids are funny creatures.

Having two I hVe the moral right to call my two creatures.

I wonder if instead of comparing parenting to our profession, perhaps we
should perhaps compare it to Game of Thrones.

Instead of “Mother of Dragons”, call all Mums/Dads by the title “Parents of
Children” when they arrive at a public venue with appropriate pomp and
circumstance.

Because raising kids is like a combination of herding cats and raising dragons
without a user manual.

At times, especially between the age of 2-4, my kids responded as if every
word out of my mouth was “Drakarys”.

Looking back at my now teenagers, I’ve been able to teach them heaps.

And they’ve been able to teach me chaos, complexity, embarrassment,
exhaustion, humility, and unpredictability.

The only legit piece of advice I can offer that actually relates to the
subject article is:

It’s easy to lose your cool on your kids and partner, especially after being
overly diplomatic to the rest of the outside world all day/week.

Don’t.

